# Trousseau sous iOs ?



## Arlequin (8 Février 2012)

Hello

à l'instar du trousseau MacOs, existe t il un trousseau iOs et si oui, comment y accéder ? 

que ce soit sur iPad ou dans son backup peu importe

le but > retrouver une fouletitude de mots de passe et login de formulaires web (safari donc) et les mettre de coté avant d'upgrader vers iOs 5

une idée ? 

Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Février 2012)

Salut,

non je ne crois pas malheureusement.


----------



## Arlequin (8 Février 2012)

mauvaise réponse 



ai vu que tout cela était bien sauvegardé par iTunes
mes lectures sur le site Apple m'indiquent même l'emplacement de sauvegarde, mais rien d'exploitable en l'état

pas glop

(merci d'être passé  )


----------



## Le Mascou (8 Février 2012)

Tiens, testé et approuvé 

> http://useyourloaf.com/blog/2010/3/29/simple-iphone-keychain-access.html


----------



## Arlequin (9 Février 2012)

ça  a l'air sympa 

m'ai je n'ai rien pigé du tout


----------

